# I'm looking for a very specific defense/competition pistol



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm relatively new to this board but figured this would be a great place to ask for advice. Today I have a Sig P238 and Glock 23 for carry. I also have an insight M3 light which I attach to my Glock for night time home defense. 

I'd like to add a 3rd pistol to my arsenal to fill the 'home defense' role. I've also considered getting into competition shooting so I'd like a pistol that would make a good competitor in addition to home defense.

Here are my criteria:

1) Caliber preference is .40 because I already stock a ton. Secondary preference would be 9mm, third .45
2) Higher capacity desired (10 or more)
3) SAO desired. DA/SA acceptable
4) Fit and Finish; I'm looking for a show piece gun. Some stainless accents, wood grips
5) Tactical rail required for mounting light

Front runners:
1) 1911: It seems most maker only have 1 or 2 models that have a rail. But definitely an option.
2) Sig P229 or P226: There is a sweet Elite Stainless model that has my eye. Very wide guns though. My hands are small
3) Sig P226 X-Five Tactical: SAO 226. Not quite as pretty as I'd like for this particular piece. Also extremely pricey

Thanks for reading,
Leif


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

If I was going to get a 1911, and I could spend any amount of money, it would be a Dan Wesson, or Fusion Firearms, Both are good looking, and both are said to shoot really well, not speaking from experience though, so you might want to wait and see what others say...


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

I would say the SP-01 Tactical would be great for everything you're after. http://cz-usa.com/products/view/cz-75-sp-01-tactical/ $6-700.

However, you might have to customize it to get the show piece you're after.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

1911 all the way. There are a few that make them with rails.

Another thought...... you may want to separate the light from the gun if you don't live alone. Remember, when you shine the light on something/someone you are also pointing a gun at it/them.

I have a light/laser but don't have it attached very often for that reason. 

Also, if an armed BG were to break into your home at night while you are there (god forbid) and you hit them with the light, they will know right where to aim. 

YMMV.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Rogelk said:


> I would say the SP-01 Tactical would be great for everything you're after. http://cz-usa.com/products/view/cz-75-sp-01-tactical/ $6-700.
> 
> However, you might have to customize it to get the show piece you're after.


This would be my suggestion as well. This is a nice gun.

the 1911 choice is a good one too. there are many to choose from. I have my personal favorite but it is not a .40 cal

RCG


----------



## lamuskrat (Feb 27, 2010)

*Witness or Cougar*

Might I suggest a Tangfolio Witness or a Stoeger Cougar, both are very good guns and are very reasonably priced. I understand that the witness line is used for competition.


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

The Springfield EMP .40 will meet all of your needs. Check it out.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Go check out CZ Custom shop at http://czcustom.com/ and look at Angus Hodbell's custom CZ's.They are great shooters and he can customize them anyway you want. You can get Dan Wesson's there also. I'm buying a CZ 97 BD from him monday, the 97 is priced the lowest from many places I shopped at.


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. In the end it may be two guns I end up buying But there are some great recommendations here, some stuff I hadn't considered before.

Thanks,
Leif


----------



## oldtrojan66 (Feb 2, 2010)

dosborn said:


> Also, if an armed BG were to break into your home at night while you are there (god forbid) and you hit them with the light, they will know right where to aim.
> 
> YMMV.


I have thought about this, but have you ever had a bright light shined in your face when your eyes are accustomed to darkness? Pretty hard to "just shoot at the light". I've read that police sometimes use lights for, less than deadly force, control. A light, used properly, can cause a lot of confusion. Just my .02:smt1099


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

competition pistol and for home defense?
what competition?
GSSF is good and you already have a glock
if you are think NSSF or other nationally know organizations - 45acp - only choice - nuff said


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

Upon further consideration I've decided a 1911 is the only way to go. Glock as primary defense weapon, 1911 for fun!

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

leifglock said:


> Upon further consideration I've decided a 1911 is the only way to go. Glock as primary defense weapon, 1911 for fun!
> 
> Thanks for all the replies.


Buy the 1911 first...and make it a Kimber. You wont be disappointed at all


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

Front runners are:
Kimber Custom Stainless 5"
Springfield Loaded Full Size Stainless
Colt XSE Government Stainless 

Obviously I'm partial to the stainless variety.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

leifglock said:


> Upon further consideration I've decided a 1911 is the only way to go. Glock as primary defense weapon, 1911 for fun!
> 
> Thanks for all the replies.


I wouldn't say that, there are many fine guns that compete just as well as a 1911. At this years S&W In Door IDPA Nationals, the guy that won the CDP division did so with a M&P. And most of the guys winning matches are running Glocks.

While I carry a 1911 and shoot one @ IDPA and do well with it, there are some advantages of NOT running a 1911, and sometimes the two added rounds of shooting ESP and SSP are nice, just yesterday I blew a course of fire as I forgot what the COF was and took one extra shot when I shouldn't have. Sure that's me being a jackass and forgetting what stage I was on, but had I had two extra rounds in the gun it wouldn't have mattered. Sure I could use extended mags and shoot ESP with my 1911, but as I generally don't use the extended mags (you have to use the same capacity mags in IDPA for all your COFs/reloads) I stick with my 8rd mags and if you are serious about competing and running a .45 you should probably stay in the CDP division as it's the most time forgiving as you will have to reload more than guys in the other divisions.










As far as USPSA goes, I don't shoot it that often, but running a single stack 1911 is rather limiting as well, I guess it really boils down to what you plan on competing in. 
Now if you're talking about a single stack 9mm that holds 10 rounds, or a double stack 1911, that's another story as far as limitations are concerned regarding capacity/competition.

I would also add that switching from a Glock to a 1911 will add some issues in your learned manual of arms as you will need to relearn your draw stroke to include removing the safety during the draw etc. If you do decide to go the 1911 route for competition, make sure you get one with an ambidextrous safety as when you need to do weak hand stages you do need it, I think I'll be sending mine out soon to have it upgraded. Sure you can learn the new draw stroke, but it's something to keep in mind. Personally I'm lazy and don't want to have to do more work than I have to regarding learning new guns. You may all ready be incorporating the new draw stroke due to your 238, or you may not.

Most often the best advice for having a competition gun and carry gun is to have similar formats/platforms that operate on the same manual of arms to ensure that what you do in competition will carry over to your carry gun.

If I were you, I'd probably be reconsidering a Sig 226 in .40, you can dress it up a little, you will be shooting the same caliber as your G23, it will offer you more versatility in competition across different types of sporting.

Also, if you think the 226 X5 Tactical is "too pricey" you don't want to see what most of the 1911s that are "well suited" for competition (pending on your flavor of competition) go for.

You might also want to look at CZ SP01 Tactical, they are a little more ergonomic than the Sig 226, come in .40 and offer the rail, not quite as "flashy" as you might like, but they are good guns at a lower price point and have a good reputation.

So I guess the question is what do you want to compete in? Before you make your choice go to a couple of those matches and look around at what's available and who's doing what with it.


----------



## riggergreg (Mar 30, 2010)

Check out STI. They'll build you just about anything you want in a 1911 format.


----------

